# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم اخر اخبارالتكنولوجيا  بدأت شركة نوكيا x7 والجوال نوكيا e6 ومع ذلك فقد قامت بإغضاب مستثمريها !

## mohamed73

*بدأت شركة نوكيا X7 والجوال نوكيا E6 ومع ذلك فقد قامت بإغضاب مستثمريها !*        بدأت شركة نوكيا X7 والجوال نوكيا E6 الجوالات الجديدة من نوكيا يعملان  بنظام التشغيل سيمبيان بتحديثه الاخير اللذي يحمل الاسم Anna , للتذكير  بمواصفات الهواتف نوكيا X7 اضغط هنا و نوكيا E6 اضغط هنا .    وفي نفس الوقت اغضبت شركة نوكيا مستثمريها عندما اعلنت عن توقعات سيئة لنتائجها للربع الثاني من هذا العام .    الإعلان تضمن ذكر Nokia توقعها صافي أرباح في قطاع الأجهزة و الخدمات  أقل من ما كان تتوقعه، حيث كانت النتائج المتوقعة تتراوح بين 6.1 إلى 6.6  مليار يورو و هي الأن تتوقع أقل من هذة الأرقام. كم ذكرت الشركة أنها و  بسبب نتائج عمليات التشغيل و التي تعاني أيضاً قررت عدم ذكر توقعاتها في  الهدف المالي الربحي لعام 2011.    في نهاية التقرير ذكرت الشركة أن توقعاتها للربع الرابع و الذي سيحمل  إطلاق الشركة لهاتفها الأول بنظام Windows Phone 7 عالية جداً و ترى أن  إطلاق هاتف يحمل نظام Microsoft سيكون له أثر إيجابي كبير لنتائجها  السنوية.

----------


## Fannan1

مشكوووووور والله يعطيك الف عافيه

----------

